# Somerset



## sokratis (Mar 6, 2011)

*Any somerset ravers out there*??


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 6, 2011)

Ravers?


----------



## sokratis (Mar 6, 2011)

free/squat/warehouse partyers..general messheadyness


----------



## sokratis (Mar 6, 2011)

free/squat/warehouse partys. general messheadyness


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 10, 2011)

i moved to somerset because i'd given all that up

and then a couple of years later there was a massive multirigger half a mile from my garden gate


----------



## sokratis (Mar 24, 2011)

haha safe, drawn back to the darkside then  ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there a revival of the scene happening that a fat middle-aged ex-raver can gatecrash ?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 25, 2011)

You are not very good at being a policeman I'll wager.


----------



## Fayeday27 (Feb 19, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> i moved to somerset because i'd given all that up
> 
> and then a couple of years later there was a massive multirigger half a mile from my garden gate


I've moved from London and that madness now I find it so hard to live here! Everyone told me i'd be okay as they're is crazy raves out here in Somerset! and I haven't heard of any.. do they actually exsist in 2012 or have they died?


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 19, 2012)

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen purest green


----------



## Fayeday27 (Feb 19, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen purest green


You can't smoke my font colour sadly


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 19, 2012)

you didn't get my reference then.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 19, 2012)

Fayeday27 said:


> You can't smoke my font colour sadly


 
Give me half a chance and I'll try...


----------



## Fayeday27 (Feb 19, 2012)

Green for Somerset landscapes? or Green for a certain herb  that's the only reference I'm getting /:  my mind is simple...


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 19, 2012)

Fayeday27 said:


> I've moved from London and that madness now I find it so hard to live here! Everyone told me i'd be okay as they're is crazy raves out here in Somerset! and I haven't heard of any.. do they actually exsist in 2012 or have they died?


 

I've got three small children now so a wild night for me is a couple of pints of cider at a pub quiz

woooahhhh

eta: maybe if I get carried away  I'll get some pork scratchings . It's like  Fear and Loathing in mid Devon


----------



## Fayeday27 (Feb 19, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> I've got three small children now so a wild night for me is a couple of pints of cider at a pub quiz
> 
> woooahhhh
> 
> eta: maybe if I get carried away I'll get some pork scratchings . It's like Fear and Loathing in mid Devon


HAHA 'Fear and Loathing in mid Devon' oh man I was born way too late, them 90's free raves in Somerset with good drugs have gone forever it seems ): ): ):


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 19, 2012)

> When creating your post, keep it graphically simple - there is no need to add _kerazzzeee_ font sizes and colours.


 
http://www.urban75.org/info/faq.html

Ed'll have your guts for garters


----------



## Fayeday27 (Feb 19, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> http://www.urban75.org/info/faq.html
> 
> Ed'll have your guts for garters


Ahaha well I wasn't homophobic that's one thing ... i'm really unsure what these forums even are, I just joined to ask people questions


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 19, 2012)

you're sideways


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't since Mutant Dance


----------



## Fayeday27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes I am and damn I guess there's always retro Trax Fest.. oh wait have to be 21... -_- ah life.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 20, 2012)

Stop typing in green, you'll get ripped to shreads elsewhere on here


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 21, 2012)

Fayeday27 said:


> Yes I am and damn I guess there's always retro Trax Fest.. oh wait have to be 21... -_- ah life.


 

judging by the retro trax line up most people there are going to be in their 30s and 40s anyway i guess


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 21, 2012)

Fayeday27 said:


> I've moved from London and that madness now I find it so hard to live here! Everyone told me i'd be okay as they're is crazy raves out here in Somerset! and I haven't heard of any.. do they actually exsist in 2012 or have they died?


 
wE STILL has RAVES!!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 21, 2012)

They still happen as far as I know, havent been to any though, just seen the aftermath in the local pubs a couple of times. One was well annoying cos we had a big party at my house then realised the village was full of mash heads - we would have well gone over if we'd have ventured out


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2012)

Fayeday27 said:


> .. i'm really unsure what these forums even are, I just joined to ask people questions


 
We're all baby-eating anarchists on here.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 21, 2012)

we only eat the offspring of those who type in ridiculous coloured font though..

oh and rude annoying journos, obviously.


----------



## Fayeday27 (Feb 24, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> wE STILL has RAVES!!


Really? haha maybe I just don't know the right people ):
ummm screw anyone that doesn't like this colour, I like it. It's stayin' ain't changing for noboddddy


----------



## Fayeday27 (Feb 24, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> judging by the retro trax line up most people there are going to be in their 30s and 40s anyway i guess


Oh joy


----------

